# Becka's now 6 months old!!!



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thought I would post a couple of pictures of becka through time. I can't believe that she is now 6 months and that she has been raw fed for half of them.

First day home









3 months old









One week later (but one of my favourite pics!)









6 months old


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

We took her to the beach in St. Andrews for her 6 month birthday.










Then fed her fish for dinner










This is from the old Abby in St Andrews and she looks so much happier then me!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! I love the ones that show her growing. It's amazing how fast they grow. What a pretty beach! Looks like she is having so much fun. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow! What a sweet looking girl!! She's definitely a looker!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy 1/2 birthday to Becka!!! She is so pretty and I *love* that she has a tail for a Rottie!!!


----------

